# SAVED: Mansfield, OH - Lester, Senior



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12176528

Richland Co DW, Lester, senior stray, has bad skin and fleas, still a handsome boy








[/img]


----------



## Ilovealldogs (Nov 17, 2006)

*Re: Mansfield, OH - Lester, Senior*

Awwww.... what a handsome dog! I hope he finds a home soon!


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

*Re: Mansfield, OH - Lester, Senior*

This dog does not look like a senior. He is in rough shape and neglected, but not a senior.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: Mansfield, OH - Lester, Senior*








[/img] 

In this pic, he sort of has that look that seniors tend to get but regardless, still a handsome guy. And there are people who may want a senior dog as opposed to a pup simply because of the number of years of commitment involved and how that affects the owner's life. Do you understand what I mean?


----------



## bdanise1 (Jan 25, 2008)

*Re: Mansfield, OH - Lester, Senior*

Bump for this sweet soul!


----------



## mmackey (Mar 30, 2008)

*Re: Mansfield, OH - Lester, Senior*

How is he with other dogs? Temperment? Any information would be helpful. 

Senior or not, I'm sure he still has a lot of spirit left and love to share. Time with your pet is never gauranteed, no matter the age, so please don't pass this gentleman over based on him being a senior.


----------



## ded37 (Jan 18, 2005)

*Re: Mansfield, OH - Lester, Senior*

Please contact the shelter if you can help...............
Richland County Dog Pound
810 North Home Road
Mansfield, Ohio 44906
419-774-5892 or 5893
Fax-419-774-1392
Hours: Mon-Fri 9-5 & Sat 10-2


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: Mansfield, OH - Lester, Senior*

Absolutely beautiful guy. Here's hoping he gets a wonderful home soon.


----------



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Mansfield, OH - Lester, Senior*

What a sweet face!!


----------



## sheplover04 (Apr 22, 2004)

*Re: Mansfield, OH - Lester, Senior*

I don't know that any other breed can convey sadness with just a look like a GSD. I wish I could take in every one of them but three are all I can handle financially right now (and that's getting tough).
I forward as many photos as I can to all the "dog people" I know, hoping to get someone interested...but there are so many.


----------



## patgsd (Feb 26, 2006)

*Re: Mansfield, OH - Lester, Senior*

Last Hope Safe Haven has had Lester vetted, neutered, and his skin condition evaluated and he will be going to his new home on Saturday. He is definitely not a senior dog; the vet estimates 5-6 years old, he is HW negative, his skin condition is a flea allergy-dermatitis. He only weighs 52 lbs so he needs a lot of groceries which he will get. 

Pat Lukos
Secretary
Last Hope Safe Haven, Inc.
501c3 charitable organization


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

*Re: Mansfield, OH - Lester, Senior*

as always, many blessings to everyone at last hope! thank you for helping this dog! 52 pounds!..dear lester, bless your heart.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: Mansfield, OH - Lester, Senior*

Pig out at your new home, Lester!!


----------



## patgsd (Feb 26, 2006)

*Re: Mansfield, OH - Lester, Senior*

The food is waiting for this boy and his medicated shampoos are out and ready for use. His new home is renaming him "Lenny" 

Pat Lukos
LHSH


----------

